# Alfine 8 5th gear, 1 to 1



## rocky rode (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm a dinglespeed rider and considering building up an Alfine 8 for a long tour with some bikepacking. Is the hub actually an efficient direct drive in 5th gear? I'm assuming if I ran 32-20 gearing (which I use now) I could still climb and ride trails in 5th gear and, with the exception of the extra weight, still be as efficient as I would be on a freehub. Also will the hub have less stress on it with power used in 5th as opposed to other gears. Thanks!


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

If you are riding single speed you'll hate an Alfine the second you pick up the bike. I'd guess it will add 3 pounds.

I've never ridden my Salsa with anything other than the Alfine so I can't directly answer your question. There is some drag for sure; some gears have more, others less.

I wouldn't worry too much with 32/20. That's safe for the hub, and many have gone way lower before blowing stuff up.

Mine's been bullet proof and was installed in the spring of '09. I've even raced it. I treat it the same as any bike with the exception of shifting technique.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Although 5th gear is a 1:1 ratio it's not direct - the gear train is still used and therefore it's not likely to be any more efficient than any of the other gears. I also find that there's more drivetrain lag in 5th than any other gear, for some reason.
Yes, it'll add some weight but you soon get used to it - I mostly run mine geared at 32:22 and so far (2 years +) all seems well.
Mine's done the odd race too - I like it for all sorts of riding but especially technical stuff where the ability to select a gear while coasting/trackstanding is one of the best aspects of IGH's.
That and having no mech to collect undergrowth.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Andy R said:


> Although 5th gear is a 1:1 ratio it's not direct - the gear train is still used...


Here's how the Shimano 8 actually works.

jd


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*You could also*

Set up a 3 spd where the 138% top gear could have the same gear inches as the 32/20 and then the lower two gears could be your lower climbing gears.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

john_dalhart said:


> Here's how the Shimano 8 actually works.
> 
> jd


So I was wrong then - every day's a schoolday 

All the backlash must just come from clutch engagement then - it's certainly the worst gear in that respect.


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

john_dalhart said:


> Here's how the Shimano 8 actually works.
> 
> jd


Good read. Thanks!


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

john_dalhart said:


> Here's how the Shimano 8 actually works.
> 
> jd


+ 1 rep for you.

'cause I've always wondered how it worked.


----------

